# Soreness



## Poof (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm reluctant to post this question, however, the study continues and there may be someone else who might experience the same condition and could use the replies also. Thank you in advance for your professional knowledge. After several, several years in performing exercise movements via weightlifting, why is it after training delts and arms the none dominant arm/hand in this case the left will develop soreness? The soreness can onset after 36 hours. On really heavy traininjg days the traps may even experience some soreness. If in the de-load stage, the soreness in the none dominant arm can develop after 72hours. The soreness slowly occurs in the arms, never the legs.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 19, 2013)

I  work  out till  failure.  and  I'm  always  sore....
 exept  when  I'm "on"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2013)

Best I can think of is that you have a better mind muscle connection in the dominant arm and are contracting harder.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 19, 2013)

For me; when I'm sore 3 days after training I am usally not taking in enough calories. I know that sounds crazy; but that's what happens with my body. 

I am assuming that you are experiance this while you are "on".


----------



## Poof (Jul 19, 2013)

Especially when on. You may have something there, there is a big difference when after a training sesh, the consumption of a moderate calorie/protein shake will delay even prevent soreness.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm equally sore on both sides. Never heard of it happening on one. If you experience pains on one side only frequently should get checked out. Also recommend anytime you have soreness to exercise that same body part with light weight high rep to increase blood flow. It will help muscle recovery.


----------



## Poof (Jul 20, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best I can think of is that you have a better mind muscle connection in the dominant arm and are contracting harder.



There has to be a correlation. Maybe can explain why some have different developments right vs left. Currently on PCT, might take a complete week off, re-evaluate routine and get back into it. Thanks for taking the time and energy.


----------

